
Malware is not only about viruses – companies preinstall it all the time - erkose
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/may/22/malware-viruses-companies-preinstall
======
dTal
I am constantly surprised at how well Stallman manages to cut through to to
the issues, in a way approachable to the layperson, given that he himself is
an arch-nerd with famously low empathy. I think it must stem from clarity of
thought.

------
PhantomGremlin
Written by Richard Stallman.

He makes many good points, but also says:

    
    
       I developed the GNU operating system,
       which is often called Linux
    

Wow. He just can't let that go, can he?

